# Am I crazy for wanting to bring little kids to U2 concert?



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

My DSs will be 5 and 2 when the U2 concert comes through near our town. Both DSs are totally engrossed when I have turned on footage of other U2 concerts on TV (our cable company has hours of free U2 footage available on demand - presumably to get people like me fired up for the upcoming tour). I mean engrossed like I have never seen before... they both love music - especially guitar music. Plus I really want to go, but I don't think I would feel comfortable leaving them with a sitter in the evening. They have a daytime nanny 2 days/week, but I don't know how well they would do with her (or anyone else) at night.

The concert starts at 7:00. I am thinking I would give them a late nap, and use ear protection for them, which is what we have done for fireworks displays, where they have done well. I would not buy expensive tickets, so if we had to leave early, it wouldn't be a total loss.

Am I crazy-talking? When I re-read what I just wrote, I think I am... Talk some sense into me (or not).


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

Is it indoor or outdoor? Lawn seats are one thing, but I would imagine a big event like a U2 concert would have a maddening amount of security, lines for the bathroom would be insane, you probably won't be able to bring in any food or drink, and would have to have the kids on your shoulders for them to be able to see.

I love live music but I would reallllly not do it. They will be fine with the nanny.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MariesMama* 
Is it indoor or outdoor? Lawn seats are one thing, but I would imagine a big event like a U2 concert would have a maddening amount of security, lines for the bathroom would be insane, you probably won't be able to bring in any food or drink, and would have to have the kids on your shoulders for them to be able to see.

I love live music but I would reallllly not do it. They will be fine with the nanny.

Outdoors, but in a stadium with reserved seating. Hmmm - no food or drink might be tough. I haven't been to a big concert since pre-kids so I didn't think about that...


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm pretty adventurous, but a huge stadium concert like that with a 2 and 5 year old, yeah, I'd have to say you're crazy-talking.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

No, the mosh factor (people squeezing in, piling around.. pushing towards the front) alone when folks get excited makes me nervous to take little ones.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

I'd say no way- you're crazy. I think they'd be fine w/their nanny.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

You guys are probably right... I was thinking it would be populated with a lot of old people like me, seeing as how they are a bunch of old men now... I am just dreading the freak-out DS1 will have if we go without him. It would feel so selfish of me... maybe I won't go.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Mommy martyrdom serves no one. It's not selfish to have fun and get out. Go and ENJOY yourself.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Could you just take the 5 yo and leave the 2 yo with the nanny? It might be a nice night our for just the two of you.

We have taken our kids to concerts, starting at about age 5 or 6. They weren't big stadium concerts (more They Might be Giants speed), but a least a 5 yo can go longer/wait for a snack or to pee.

I would still get cheap seats, so it isn't a lose if the kid gets tired/crabby/hungry/etc.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Dragon* 
Mommy martyrdom serves no one. It's not selfish to have fun and get out. Go and ENJOY yourself.









:


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

It depends on the atmosphere, but I probably wouldn't. We're not much into live music, but we take the kids to other large events (sports and political rallies). Some are okay, but others are really tough. We had to leave an NFL game because DS was so overwhelmed with the people and the crowd noise. I would imagine a U2 concert would be similar.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Huge U2 fan here, and no, I wouldn't do it. The crowds in and of themself can get overwhelming. Concerts are very sensory intense, too.

I promise you that the kids will be fine w/ the nanny for an evening. Many of my best childhood memories are from having fun babysitters. You can let them have something they don't normally get (like ice cream and a video...) and treat it like a special event for them, too.

Go enjoy yourself having a kid-free night.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Dragon* 
Mommy martyrdom serves no one. It's not selfish to have fun and get out. Go and ENJOY yourself.

I agree.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

the five year old maybe, the two year old no way.

I went to a U2 concert the last time they toured and security was massive. every bag and coat was searched, we had to empty our pockets etc etc.

everything was outrageously expensive (don't forget you will have to buy tickets for both of them most likely at $50-$100 each) we could not bring in any food and we split a thing of fries and a bottle of pop. it was almost $25 (best fries ever though. I won't lie)

Also I was nervous sitting in the section we were sitting in. i felt like I was going to fall if I leaned forward too far. I can't imagine wrestling kids through it.

and lets not forget the ridiculously drunk people everywhere and despite being a no smoking venue those rules were not enforced and all kinds of smoke was thick in the air (apparently security stopped at the door.)

also would you be able to enjoy it with kids? its going to be A LOT of people.

the concert was long. from opening act (kanye west) to the last song was gees, like 5 hours. awesome for me not so tolerable for tired overstimulated toddlers.

there are no cheap seats at a U2 concert. if you had to leave after the opening act because your kids were being intolerable would you be totally ticked? and yes if someones kids were sitting behind me being annoying I would complain loudly and often.

and finally watching something on TV is just not the same as being there. I went to the concert and have the DVD. No comparison. everything was so intense in the concert, lights, sounds and smells and it was swirling all around you etc. people touching you and the crowds . . . It was very cool but I think wee ones would be very overstimulated.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
the five year old maybe, the two year old no way.

I went to a U2 concert the last time they toured and security was massive. every bag and coat was searched, we had to empty our pockets etc etc.

everything was outrageously expensive (don't forget you will have to buy tickets for both of them most likely at $50-$100 each) we could not bring in any food and we split a thing of fries and a bottle of pop. it was almost $25 (best fries ever though. I won't lie)

Also I was nervous sitting in the section we were sitting in. i felt like I was going to fall if I leaned forward too far. I can't imagine wrestling kids through it.

and lets not forget the ridiculously drunk people everywhere and despite being a no smoking venue those rules were not enforced and all kinds of smoke was thick in the air (apparently security stopped at the door.)

also would you be able to enjoy it with kids? its going to be A LOT of people.

the concert was long. from opening act (kanye west) to the last song was gees, like 5 hours. awesome for me not so tolerable for tired overstimulated toddlers.

there are no cheap seats at a U2 concert. if you had to leave after the opening act because your kids were being intolerable would you be totally ticked? and yes if someones kids were sitting behind me being annoying I would complain loudly and often.

and finally watching something on TV is just not the same as being there. I went to the concert and have the DVD. No comparison. everything was so intense in the concert, lights, sounds and smells and it was swirling all around you etc. people touching you and the crowds . . . It was very cool but I think wee ones would be very overstimulated.

Yeah, I have been to three U2 shows pre-kids, so I do know what they are like. I am pretty certain DS1 could handle it - all of it. If the show is like the Popmart tour, which I think was the last stadium tour they did, the cheap seats were pretty tame. (When I went to that in the late 90s, I was really disappointed at how tame). I think both kids could handle that pretty well, but I am not sure if it would be like that... The cheap seats are less than $40 so the price isn't a big deal. I will have to think on this...


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Dragon* 
Mommy martyrdom serves no one. It's not selfish to have fun and get out. Go and ENJOY yourself.

We take our kids to all sorts of concerts, but outdoor, where we can back off and have some space. Dd did great at Jack Johnson outdoor last summer (she was almost 3) but indoor she would have freaked.

Ds started going to indoor when he was 5 and had a blast! With ear protection of course.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Just because they love it on TV doesn't mean they will love it in person. They are shorter than everyone else there, won't be able to see well, would be at the level of people's bums if they were standing and would have no quiet safe place to go if they got bored or hungry or tired or had to go to the bathroom.

You go, they can stay home and watch on TV like they like to, and everyone is happy.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't think I would. In fact, seeing as we only bought two tickets, I'm certain that we won't be taking them.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there such a thing as cheap seats at a U2 concert? I always thought their tickets were really expensive, no matter where you are sitting.

And no, I wouldn't do it. I would take kids to an outdoor folk festival type thing, but definitely not a stadium concert.


----------



## churndash (Mar 25, 2009)

I would be beyond ticked off if I had to sit near a couple of toddlers at a rock and roll concert. It's not Sesame Street Live, it's a rock concert. It's a late night, insane crowds, unpredictable situations - yes, it is crazy to even think about taking a two and five year old to this concert.


----------



## GAjenn (Jan 28, 2009)

too loud
second hand "recreational" smoke
adult time-not a place for little ones
I know how you feel not wanting to be seperated from them, but they will be fine. Have fun!


----------



## Lindsay1234 (Dec 19, 2005)

Normally I would say YES take them! BUT, like another poster said, there are no cheap seats, if its inside, the smoke would be bad. The bathroom lines arent a big deal, taking dd1 with us to concerts got us in faster!!!
As far as the ear protection, I purchased a couple of child-size, close-range shotgun approved ear things for dd. If you are willing to buy the tix, make sure the ear protection is the best!!!
Good luck!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I love loud concerts and my kids love loud music, but I know for a fact DH and I would have a ton more fun rockin' out if they were at home...

we've gone to outdoor concerts and taken them, but honestly it was because we didn't have a sitter, or daddy was playing at a family friendly venue (i.e. a car show or festival).

Too many people, too many chances to get lost, get hurt, stepped on, beer spilled on them, second hand smoke, etc.,

and this way, you can venture into the mosh pit or crowd surf


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

No comment on the 5 yo, and I don't know _your_ DS but I wouldn't hesitate to take _my_ almost 2yo. We take him to rock concerts and such often. We just don't get seats/ go to a section right in fron of the stage. DS wears protective ear muffs (peltor kids) and has a great time. But he is happy to nap in the sling, which makes a difference for a long concert. I've never had any issues with crowds or smoke, but I guess the smoke depends on laws in your state. Everywhere I've been it was policed pretty tightly indoors, and outdoors on the lawn I would just move. DS just eats whatever food we get for ourselves inside (he'll survive 1 day of hotdogs w/ nitrates







) and nurses. I've never had to buy a ticket for him yet. Most places the official rule is free under 2, but as long as you aren't expecting him to have his own seat, it probably wouldn't be an issue until he's three or so- it's not like they ask to see a birth certificate or anything.
I've Never had to go home b/c he was unhappy. Just sometimes leave my seat and take him for a walk out in the hallway or whatever until he falls asleep or is ready to go back in. I can usually hear the music out there anyway.
I think it really depends on the child's personality.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it'd be fun!!!

And I would totally take my DD, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
It would feel so selfish of me... maybe I won't go.









It's Bono. Seeing him in concert means you're helping to save the world! So not selfish.









The noise would be too much for my DD. It isn't like TV speakers. The floor will shake and you can feel it in your bones.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz*
Just because they love it on TV doesn't mean they will love it in person. They are shorter than everyone else there, won't be able to see well, would be at the level of people's bums if they were standing and would have no quiet safe place to go if they got bored or hungry or tired or had to go to the bathroom.

True. I did however, neglect to say that they have been at other, very loud noisy dark evening rock concerts with no problem. They were smaller though, shorter, and easy to duck out of. Hmmm... you are right, I am not sure I want to be holding them up to see the whole time. But I would think that, in a stadium, there will be a place for the kids to walk around and take a break in the back hallways where the concessions are. I think...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily*
Is there such a thing as cheap seats at a U2 concert? I always thought their tickets were really expensive, no matter where you are sitting.

There are tickets under $40. For us, for this show in particular, that wouldn't be a problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *churndash*
I would be beyond ticked off if I had to sit near a couple of toddlers at a rock and roll concert. It's not Sesame Street Live, it's a rock concert. It's a late night, insane crowds, unpredictable situations - yes, it is crazy to even think about taking a two and five year old to this concert.

While I completely disagree with you, I am glad you posted. It is good to know that I might end up with seats next to someone who thinks the way you do. That wouldn't be cool. It would ruin the concert for me if I was getting the hairy eyeball from someone like you all night.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*
Too many people, too many chances to get lost, get hurt, stepped on, beer spilled on them, second hand smoke, etc.,

Good points with the getting lost and hurt issues - exacerbated because it is dark.

Even despite all your good arguments (which I am taking seriously) I keep remembering the Popmart stadium tour where I attended in Philly and had cheap seats. Most people sat down most of the time, and were pissed at the people who stood up. I was sitting next to a woman old enough to be my mother. It was outside so the smoke was not an issue, and one could easily get up and roam the hallways. I wish I knew if it was going to be like this.

Also - DS2 is an avid evening/night nurser, so I am afraid he will be unhappy with an evening babysitter. (He flips out if he wakes up and I am unavailable - even if DH is with him). That might all change by the time the concert rolls around (in almost 6 months!). But that's the reason I would consider not going... not because I want to be a martyr.

Thanks to the PPs who have said they would (and have) taken their kids to concerts this young. It makes me feel like less of a weirdo for considering it!


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *churndash* 
I would be beyond ticked off if I had to sit near a couple of toddlers at a rock and roll concert. It's not Sesame Street Live, it's a rock concert. It's a late night, insane crowds, unpredictable situations - yes, it is crazy to even think about taking a two and five year old to this concert.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

no.

You should totally do it!


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

I got taken to concerts from about age 5. I would not repeat the same thing with my own kids. I didn't usually enjoy the concerts much, even if I liked the music at home. Now, I look back remembering the huge bag of candy I used to get for concerts was the most exciting part for me








.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Leave them home and go enjoy it/.

I wouldn't want my little ones around the big crowd, drinking, at night, etc.
Not worth it to me.


----------



## timang (Apr 2, 2009)

that is not a good place for your little angels.
the danger of bringing them to that crowdy concert is that
you might lost sight of them.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

I have decided.

"I can't go... with or without them..."

(sorry. had to blow off some steam.)

Too many potential negatives about going (though there is a chance it would be OK, probably not worth chancing it). And unless DS2 chills out about nighttime nursing between now and the fall, when the concert is slated to happen, I will not be able to go and have fun, knowing that he is freaking out at home.

Oh well...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

keep in mind that just because there are cheap seats doesn'tmean you will get them. for the last U2 concert I went to (I forget the name of the tour but it was how to dismantel an atomic bomb .. . . dang it. xh took the dvd and my ticket stubs!!! guess I will just have to go again . . . ) all tickets sold out in under 5 minutes. fortunately our ticketmaster opened sales for the next show but we still ended up sitting in the mezzanine at $60 a seat. we really had no choice. So just something to keep in mind. it is U2. unless you have a special hook up you will be lucky to get tickets anywhere including cheap seats.

also don't assume ds will be the same with someone else he will be with you. my kids were always so much better with a babysitter than with me. (sucky) if I were you I would go ahead and get tickets if you can. its not like you will have any trouble selling them if you decided closer to the date things will not work out.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

well why do you have to decide now? buy the tickets, I'm sure you wouldn't have a problem selling them if you decide not to go. A lot can change with kids in 6 months. It's hard to plan with them that far ahead of time.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Would your 2 yo still want to nurse if he stayed up? I mean he'd be up late if you took him to the concert, so what if you just let him stay up late at home with the nanny or your DH. Or maybe they could go out somewhere fun as a distraction. I dunno. Just throwing some ideas out there cause I want you to go because I really want to go but they aren't coming here so I am living vicariously through this thread.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
I have decided.

"I can't go... with or without them..."

(sorry. had to blow off some steam.)

Too many potential negatives about going (though there is a chance it would be OK, probably not worth chancing it). And unless DS2 chills out about nighttime nursing between now and the fall, when the concert is slated to happen, I will not be able to go and have fun, knowing that he is freaking out at home.

Oh well...


well that's a bummer







I will say that even while tandem nursing with two very attached little boys, I was able to get out and go to lots of concerts.

are you sure that they wouldn't do okay with someone else? Even at a young age, my nurslings would take expressed milk from a bottle if I wasn't home in time to feed them. I know it seemed like when I was home, nothing else would do... and I would have to nurse them to sleep and daddy couldn't do bed-time, but they were surely never freaking out for me while I was away. And this from 2 little boys who seemed to both nurse all night long! Typically, I'd get home in time for their first middle of the night feeding.

Concerts don't last that long, even if you stayed for the whole time. And you could always go later and arrive while the band right before U2 is playing and then go home right away. My thing was as soon as I felt engorged, it was time to head home.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

The fall (autumn) is 6 months away (give or take). It seems really odd to be worked up about a nursing issue that may not even be an issue at that point.

Oh well. Your decision.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

You all are probably right. I could buy tickets and then hope DS2 chills out on the nursing thing by the fall. Maybe DH and I could try doing an evening date late in the summer where we're closer to home and could come home easily and quickly and see how DS2 deals with it, and then decide if we want to use the tickets or sell them.

I just looked at the calendar and realized that my irrational swing today is PMS rearing its ugly head. I hate being at the whim of hormones. OT: anyone have suggestions on bf-friendly herbs that even out hormonal mood swings?


----------



## Bell (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't take them. They're too young to be in a such noisy place and packed place.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
I have decided.

"I can't go... with or without them..."

(sorry. had to blow off some steam.)

Too many potential negatives about going (though there is a chance it would be OK, probably not worth chancing it). And unless DS2 chills out about nighttime nursing between now and the fall, when the concert is slated to happen, I will not be able to go and have fun, knowing that he is freaking out at home.

Oh well...

Honestly, I have to say, I had a friend who thought that of her youngest too. Like she would have panic attacks at the idea of leaving her DD because her DD would freak out. And she did, with her dad, and mom etc, but honestly, I took her for a weekend, long story but at 2 it was one of those, mom and dad need time together or they will NOT make it kind of thing. Anyway, long story short, not once did the little girl cry, not once did she freak out, she had a blast, and if your kid knows the nanny well, why not take the chance and see what happens? It will not damage your child for life if he is left with someone he is familiar with for mom to have a night off. You will never know how he reacts if you don't try it.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I think your plan of trying a short date with DH is a good one. Really, you might be surprised at how well your LO does.

My toddler would nurse every 10 min. it seemed while we were home, but when I was out, he'd eat a big amount of real food, drink water/milk, and keep himself busy playing.

And I wanted to say that No, I don't think you are crazy for considering taking your kids to a concert. I still stand by the fact that I am much more relaxed and enjoy having a good time, when my kids are safe and sound at home with a sitter.

This is a big off topic, but I will share it anyway...

The last concert DH and I attended was Sevendust at the Sunshine theatre in Downtown Albuquerque and let me tell you that I've been to a ton of concerts in Denver, and this was a whole different scene. *I* was afraid a good amount of the time, and saw some messed up things -- and this from someone who has held her own on occasion in a hardcore concert crowd. I know an outdoor, stadium seating U2 concert is much more chill and wouldn't really compare with my recent experience, but I just mention it because I _would be crazy_ (and it's illegal under age 21) to consider taking my kids to certain inside venues. Concerts are typically geared for adults, unless it's children's music, ya know?


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Motherhood isn't a life sentence to never have fun. I'm sorry you're giving up on it so soon.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've only read the OP.

I don't know if I'd want to take a 2 year old. But a 5 year old? Sure. I took ds1 to see Iron Maiden when he was 7. He had a blast, and he still loves them, so he thinks it's just awesome that he got to see them live when he was little. Naps weren't an issue at that point, but we definitely gave him ear protection.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
This is a big off topic, but I will share it anyway...

The last concert DH and I attended was Sevendust at the Sunshine theatre in Downtown Albuquerque and let me tell you that I've been to a ton of concerts in Denver, and this was a whole different scene. *I* was afraid a good amount of the time, and saw some messed up things -- and this from someone who has held her own on occasion in a hardcore concert crowd. I know an outdoor, stadium seating U2 concert is much more chill and wouldn't really compare with my recent experience, but I just mention it because I _would be crazy_ (and it's illegal under age 21) to consider taking my kids to certain inside venues. Concerts are typically geared for adults, unless it's children's music, ya know?

Also OT...but I went to a few concerts that were considered fairly hardcore in their day (not so much by today's standards, I think) - Judas Priest with Slayer comes to mind. Oddly enough, by far the ugliest, craziest crowd I ever saw was at an AC/DC concert - just insane...fights, and stampedings, and most of the seats empty, because of the people rushing the floor - I saw a couple security guys go down. It was _ugly_.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Also OT...but I went to a few concerts that were considered fairly hardcore in their day (not so much by today's standards, I think) - Judas Priest with Slayer comes to mind. Oddly enough, by far the ugliest, craziest crowd I ever saw was at an AC/DC concert - just insane...fights, and stampedings, and most of the seats empty, because of the people rushing the floor - I saw a couple security guys go down. It was _ugly_.

yeah, it can get awful.

and the thing is that Sevendust is not even considered a Hardcore band by today's def. (such as say, _Sick of it All_ --My DH fav) but it still got ugly... and fast!

So it's true that regardless of the type of music, sometimes things get out of hand at concerts. I've actually been to some rather peaceful "hardcore" concerts where they do these funny dances, rather than physical contact mosh-pitting. It's like moshing but without letting your body touch anyone else, hard to do when they are moving to some crazy-fast music.

sorry to go so OT, OP but it's just good to be aware that the concert scene can be different, depending on the music, crowd, venue, and city.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
My DSs will be 5 and 2 when the U2 concert comes through near our town. Both DSs are totally engrossed when I have turned on footage of other U2 concerts on TV (our cable company has hours of free U2 footage available on demand - presumably to get people like me fired up for the upcoming tour). I mean engrossed like I have never seen before... they both love music - especially guitar music. Plus I really want to go, but I don't think I would feel comfortable leaving them with a sitter in the evening. They have a daytime nanny 2 days/week, but I don't know how well they would do with her (or anyone else) at night.

The concert starts at 7:00. I am thinking I would give them a late nap, and use ear protection for them, which is what we have done for fireworks displays, where they have done well. I would not buy expensive tickets, so if we had to leave early, it wouldn't be a total loss.

Am I crazy-talking? When I re-read what I just wrote, I think I am... Talk some sense into me (or not).

would you be going just the 3 of you? i would definitely take kids to a concert like that if i thought they'd enjoy it, and if it fit their schedule well enough that i didn't think they'd lose it from fatigue.

but personally, i wouldn't want to be 1 adult with 2 kids at a concert.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAjenn* 
adult time-not a place for little ones

what makes it adult time? i don't think most things are "not for kids," but i've never been to a U2 concert. maybe they're completely nutso!

it wouldn't bother me to take my kid where some people might be intoxicated, or where it's loud (with ear protection). maybe i'm the weirdo. like i said, if i had a kid who i thought would like it and who i thought could handle it, i would take them.

and they might say no food or drink, but if you have a toddler, they're going to let you bring food and drink for the kid. i've been to sporting events and they never batted an eye at sippies and goldfish and the like.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennedy444* 
Leave them home and go enjoy it/.

I wouldn't want my little ones around the big crowd, drinking, at night, etc.
Not worth it to me.

can someone please explain to me why kids can't be around people drinking? i don't get it. we take DD to bars--yes, really. not late (past her bedtime) or when it's super super smoky, but we take her to bars quite frequently and she loves them.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Dragon* 
Motherhood isn't a life sentence to never have fun. I'm sorry you're giving up on it so soon.

OP, i still think you can take your kids and have fun if that's what you want. or if you'd rather leave them with a sitter, that's fine, too! i def. wouldn't worry about the nursing issue. it's almost certain to be a whole different story in 6 months! go with them, go without them, but GO!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
can someone please explain to me why kids can't be around people drinking? i don't get it. we take DD to bars--yes, really. not late (past her bedtime) or when it's super super smoky, but we take her to bars quite frequently and she loves them.

*I'm* definitely okay with my kids being around those who are drinking; it's happened a lot, actually.

My main thing with a big concert is the amount of people and chance of getting lost/injured AND mostly the fun factor. I can relax and enjoy the music a million times better if it's just DH and I, and not the whole family. Now, I may feel differently if it was just 1 or 2 kids that DH and I could each be responsible for keeping an eye on, but I have 4, and have taken them all to concerts and it was more stressful than enjoyable.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
My main thing with a big concert is the amount of people and chance of getting lost/injured AND mostly the fun factor.

Yeah - I never worried about that with ds1 at Maiden, because it was just him, and both me _and_ my ex went (we were already split up, but we went together, because we both love Maiden, because we both wanted to take ds1 to his first concert, and because I had backstage passes for the meet and greet, so I let him in on them). If it were just me and more than one child, I'd be more concerned about losing one of them.

Honestly, having ds1 along didn't affect the amount of fun I had at all...except that the lead singer did this Wicker Man thing (tied into one of the songs) where the "burned" some "virgins"...and at some point, he tore the top of one of them, and ds1 went completely bug-eyed. That made me a bit uncomfortable for a couple minutes. I had _not_ been expecting anything like that, as it's totally out of character for an Iron Maiden stage show.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Now, I may feel differently if it was just 1 or 2 kids that DH and I could each be responsible for keeping an eye on, but I have 4, and have taken them all to concerts and it was more stressful than enjoyable.

I can definitely see that making a big difference! I took J alone as a baby, but as a toddler it's mostly been him with myself, DH, and an adult man w/ SN. So lots of trading off time. If I was taking him by myself I would have to be prepared to potentially miss my favorite parts of the show while taking him for walks, potty breaks, etc. I certainly wouldn't take more than one little kid by myself. I got the impression from the OP that she would be with her DH though.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 

Honestly, having ds1 along didn't affect the amount of fun I had at all...except that the lead singer did this Wicker Man thing (tied into one of the songs) where the "burned" some "virgins"...and at some point, he tore the top of one of them, and ds1 went completely bug-eyed. That made me a bit uncomfortable for a couple minutes. I had _not_ been expecting anything like that, as it's totally out of character for an Iron Maiden stage show.









: that's funny! I don't have a problem with nudity, but that reminds me that even DH's local band shows often included some drunk groupie chick flashing the crowd. rockstars love that


----------

